# Maitland Archery reps...



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

All the reps for Maitland USA please send me an email with your contact info. [email protected]

Thanks-Les


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Email sent!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

jcrain2 said:


> Email sent!


Thanks and it was nice talking to you.


----------



## pabowhunter03 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sent


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> sent


You have mail


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Thanks and it was nice talking to you.


Same to you Les! I can't wait to get going.


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

*NM rep*

E mail sent ttys


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

You have mine--- First Stryke


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Keep them coming


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I can smell my Retribution! It must be close!


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Bump for another day closer!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Toxarch (Jun 24, 2008)

come on out with it whats happening?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Toxarch said:


> come on out with it whats happening?


We only give out info on the other thread:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just saw this, PM sent.


----------

